# Your Pokemon R/B/Y Elite4 Team?



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

My list would be:

Arcanine
Blastiose
Snorlax
Mew (I don't hax. I glitch. If I'm not 'allowed' to glitch, jolteon)
Hitmonlee
Pidgeot, but that's only because I'd get it early on in the game. Dragonite would be better here

This team seems to have done me well in the past.

What team do you usually end up with, and what do you think the most optimal team would be?

Edit. Just to make sure, ONLY LIST FROM THE ORIGINAL 151


----------



## Logan (Dec 12, 2009)

oh yays! pokemon! I haven't played that in years! *goes into closet and dusts off old gameboy color (translucent purple FTW)*

Pokemon yellow is quite possible my favorite game of all time (and the most addicting).

one sec...


BTW: Stachu: Why haven't you finished the blue walkthrough thingy? I love your comentary!


----------



## blah (Dec 12, 2009)

Blastoise + Jolteon.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Logan said:


> BTW: Stachu: Why haven't you finished the blue walkthrough thingy? I love your commentary!


very busy. And thanks. I didn't know any cubers actually watched those. 


blah said:


> Blastoise + Jolteon.


List 6


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Charizard*
Pidgeot 
*Venusaur*
Articuno
Jolteon

w/o trades:
sub venusaur for hitmonlee or arcanine.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> *Charizard*
> Pidgeot
> *Venusaur*
> Pikachu
> Jolteon


okay, but what would you do w/o trades?

Edit:
nvm. yellow version you can get 2 'starters' 
Still, you only listed 5


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *Charizard*
> ...


 changed, and I would probably use Arcanine or Hitmonlee.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Jolteon
Gyarados

less important
Charizard
Nidoking (so versatile)
Alakazam (usually I can't trade though, so I end up using Kadabra, then come back later with Mewtwo)
Dragonite


----------



## Logan (Dec 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: Stachu: Why haven't you finished the blue walkthrough thingy? I love your commentary!
> ...



I was just looking through your channel today and saw them and i was like "Holy crap i haven't played that in years!" I have yellow, blue, red, emerald. after that, It got stupid. The classics are the best!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2009)

After reading this, I went and found my old GBC and GBA, and most of my GBC games. You sir, have unleashed an ancient, addicting evil upon me. 
These are the games I just found


Spoiler



LoZ:OoS/OoA
Pokemon Puzzle Challenge
Pokemon Silver
Pokemon Gold
Boxxle
Gameboy Gallery
Double Dragon
Megaman
Radar Mission
Tetris
Street Figher 2
Super Mario Land


I don't know where R/B/Y are. I'll see if I can find my old ROMs too and do a playthrough.


----------



## MW1990 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow I haven't played Pokemon Red, Blue, or Yellow in ages! :-D

My old elite 4 line-up:
-Dragonite
-Mewtwo
-Articuno
-Charizard
-Hitmonlee
-Alakazam


----------



## malevolant (Dec 12, 2009)

I only used Articuno and Zapdos in Red. Wicked easy. Articuno destroys 3 of the 4 elite four. Zapdos takes care of the Water trainer


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

malevolant said:


> I only used Articuno and Zapdos in Red. Wicked easy. Articuno destroys 3 of the 4 elite four. Zapdos takes care of the Water trainer


you're missing one member of the Elite "Four"...


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 12, 2009)

It's so funny to see how things have changed so much. Things like Articuno and Charizard aren't even usable in DP now lol

There are so many "optimal" teams in gameboy play to beat the elite four because when things all level 100, it's no contest. Not really fair...


----------



## wing92 (Dec 12, 2009)

i've never been too specific with mine.
Gyarados (he dominates about everything but electric)
Raticate (kills the electrics gyarados can't handle)
something that flies (usually pidgeot)
3 other random pokemon i feel like using

i prefer not to use the legendary birds just because they're kind of cheap. i like gyarados, raticate, and sometimes tauros because they can learn near anything with TMs. i don't like to use tauros much because you can't get it until later in the game. (red, i don't know about the others) i've never really liked to use rock or fighting pokemon, i don't know why.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 12, 2009)

If I remember correctly, my line up was 
Charizard
Dragonite
Hitmonlee
Slowbro (Epic)
Omastar
Rhydon
The team was just a bunch of Pokemon that I favorited the most.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 12, 2009)

-Charizard (just to blast through some pokemon with weakness to fire)
-Articuno (for Bruno's rock/ground types and Lance, especially Draonite 4x)
-Zapdos (for Lorelei 2x, Gyarados 4x, Dragonite 2x and Bruno's fighting types 2x)
-Nidoking (for anyone except Lorelei)
-Raichu (for Lorelei 2x, Gyarados 4x and Dragonite 2x)
-Vaporeon (for Onixes 4x)

I don't really have a strategy against Agatha, I just spam all my 100 power attacks and she's done.

Lorelei: Lapras is a real pain, but electric, rock, fighting and grass are all 2x.
Bruno: Water against Onixes, flying against Hitmons and Machamp.
Agatha: Waste the Charizard.
Lance: Kill Gyarados with an electric attack, then kill all others with ice attacks. Dragonite fails against ice.
Gary: Just go freestyle.


----------



## KConny (Dec 12, 2009)

Alakazam
Golem
Charizard
Zapdos
Blastoise
Mewtwo


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2009)

My team would be this (If I had to pick my 6 best pokémons.. and without trading):
*Mew
*Mewtwo
*Dugtrio
*Blastoise
*Pidgeot
*Hitmonlee/Hitmonchan... (I can get both O___o)

But well... I normally only use the Mew... it can solo the Elite "Four" if you learn it the right moves... it only has to be about level 75-80 

I don't trade pokémons


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn the old ones are best, hated yellow if im honest, pikachu was just too much a of a hassle lol, defniately blue or red for me, with my elite 4 pokémon being:

Pidgeot
Articuno
Haunter (Gengar if you trade)
Raichu 
Venusaur (sometimes switched with a graveler/golem)
Vaporeon 

I know they aint the best choice but its just my favourite pokémon for the job lol


----------



## r_517 (Dec 12, 2009)

i love pokemon since the first eposide began~
but it seems that Pokemon D&P is kinda becoming soap opera...
however i will still watch it anyway...

havent play GBA for years, now i can only choose my best team within 493 (except those whose race value > 600 )
ps: i dont know how to translate the pokemon's name into English coz i only watched Japanese and Chinese language version


----------



## Escher (Dec 12, 2009)

in Blue I went for Charizard, Zapdos, Kadabra (Mewtwo), Gyarados & Dragonite. 

Although this is heresy, I have to say I preferred Crystal.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just as a note, you can't get Mewtwo until *after* the elite four, unless you trade, or glitch.


----------



## Logan (Dec 12, 2009)

aggggh! I hate you guys. You made me get out my gameboy and games. I found Zelda: The Minish Cap.... until 4am.... I love you guys.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone should start a Zelda thread.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 12, 2009)

Gone were the days where the Pokemon were so cute =(
Now they just look awfully weird


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2009)

Charizard, Gyarados, Nidoking, Haunter, Dragonite, Snorlax
I don't trade or use Legendaries and haven't played for at least 4 years. I don't know anything that's past the first 151.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 12, 2009)

I only used Mewtwo and pidgeon  (or whatever that birdie is called)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Okay. Let me clear this up. Don't post mewtwo. You can't get him (without glitches) until after the elite four.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

Venusaur 
Snorlax (With Surf and Thunder ftw)
Kadabra (My trade cord broke so no Alkazam but I don't care)
Arcanine 
Spearow 
and...
I always switch around this. I've used: Dragonite, Electabuzz, some legendary birds, Kangaskhang (I spelled that wrong), Vileplume and yeah they are all pretty legit. I'll look at what you guys like and try those.
I'm going to play Red later now 

O! and I think a lot of you guys would like to test yourselves with this
I did it first try


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Venusaur
> Snorlax (With Surf and Thunder ftw)
> Kadabra (My trade cord broke so no Alkazam but I don't care)
> Arcanine
> ...



Meh. I got 152/151. Anyone who guesses how gets a win cookie.


----------



## Logan (Dec 12, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Venusaur
> ...



missingno


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

> missingno




cooooorect
I am shipping your win cookie by thought train


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah I figured MissingNo. I didn't try it though because cheats are for nubs! after you beat the elite four though i guess its fine.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

I love the original Pokemon games. My favourite games are Yellow, Green, and Emerald. I'll post my teams soon.

EDIT: Oh yea, forgot to mention Fire Red and Leaf Green. I like those too.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

heartgold and soulsilver imports anyone?


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 12, 2009)

Pah, 129/151 =(


----------

